# Help: I have a problem uploading photos



## zona3 (Mar 11, 2010)

Hello staff,
are some days that I CAN NOT CHANGE MYAVATAR (PICTURE) of my forum profile. Each time, something that loads and then displays thefollowing text:
[/size]







[/size]http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=profile;area=forumprofile;u=47193;save

[/size][/size]I tried with "Chrome" and with "Internet explorer".
[/size]

How can I do? Help me if you can!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[/size]


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi,

Is it a .jpg? Also, what size is it as it needs to be 45k or less?

Chux xx


----------

